# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые устройства на IFA: интеллектуальные технологии для всех

## Labs

*М**инск, 10 сентября 2019 г.* — Компания Lenovo на конференции Tech Life в рамках выставки IFA в Берлине представила целую линейку новых компьютеров YOGA. Премиум ПК Lenovo YOGA известны высокой производительностью и уникальными мультимедийными характеристиками, которые оценены пользователями по всему миру. Когда лидер в сегменте ПК сотрудничает с лучшими партнёрами в индустрии, получаются продукты, оснащенные инновационными решениями.
Сегодня компания Lenovo в сотрудничестве с Intel® представляет концептуально новые ноутбуки, совместимые с платформой Project Athena1. Новые Lenovo YOGA — представители нового класса устройств: самых тонких, легких и интуитивно понятных ноутбуков с поддержкой искусственного интеллекта, работающего на базе новейших процессоров Intel® под управлением операционной системы Windows 10. 
Новые модели YOGA C940, YOGA С740 и YOGA S740 доступны в вариантах как 14, так и 15 дюймов (т.е. шесть моделей), а обновлённая YOGA S940 получила новое поколение процессоров и тачскрин (опционально).
На обновлённых устройствах YOGA теперь доступны эксклюзивные интеллектуальные характеристики, которые являются частью программного обеспечения Lenovo Smart Assistant. Такие решения, как *Super Resolution* и *Q-Control* позволяют получить до 20% больше времени работы от батареи. Функция *Super Resolution* улучшает качество видео с 720p до Full HD (1920х1080 пикселей) 1080p в Windows Media Player2, а функция *Q-Control,* названная в честь клавиши на устройстве, активирует интеллектуальный режим охлаждения, управляющий энергопотреблением и кулерами в зависимости от тех задач, которые выполняются на ноутбуке. Кроме того, модели оснащены режимом Modern Standby, который позволяет ноутбукам YOGA выполнять фоновые задачи в спящем режиме (например, получать электронную почту), а также мгновенно выходить из него.
Новые Lenovo YOGA получили поддержку голосового помощника Amazon — Alexa3. Чтобы улучшить способы получения информации, компания Lenovo представляет 3 новых функции, которые получит голосовой помощник Alexa на PC:Поддержка «*режима заблокированного экрана*»: говорить с Alexa можно даже тогда, когда закрыта крышка ноутбука — Alexa ответит мгновенно. При этом, когда используется голосовой помощник со включенным дисплеем, в нижней части ноутбука появляются всплывающие уведомления.*Обновленные визуальные элементы умного дома*. В некоторых устройствах серии YOGA3 появились знакомые визуальные элементы, которые все привыкли видеть, управляя элементами умного дома с помощью голосового помощника Alexa при использовании мобильного приложения.*Мультиязыковая поддержка*. Alexa может распознавать команды на разных языках, для этого не нужно менять соответствующие настройки в приложении, в частности, поддерживается немецкий и английский языки.414-дюймовый *Lenovo YOGA C940* — ноутбук форм-фактора 2-в-1, который отличается высокой производительностью и привлекательным дизайном благодаря металлическому корпусу, изготовленному из алюминия по технологии CNC. Новинка поддерживает такие решения, как шторка камеры TrueBlock Privacy, поддержка биометрической аутентификации с помощью Windows Hello и сканера отпечатков пальцев, а также цифровое перо, которое вставляется в специальный разъем в ноутбуке, где осуществляется его зарядка. Режим Q-Control1 отвечает за интеллектуальное использование кулеров в зависимости от задач пользователя нажатием Function-Q для активации. Lenovo YOGA C940 способен проработать в режиме просмотра видео до 17,5 часов при разрешении экрана Full HD, и до 10,5 часов с разрешением экрана 4К5.

Когда крышка ноутбука открыта, голосовой помощник Alexa мгновенно ответит на ваш запрос, даже если экран устройства заблокирован. Новейший процессор Intel Core i7 10 поколения динамически повышает разрешение в режиме Super Resolution2 в Windows Media Player для получения более качественного изображения на 4К дисплее с поддержкой HDR. Флагманское устройство поддерживает невероятно быстрый Wi-Fi 66 и технологию Dolby Vision®8, а также оснащено обновленным вращающимся саундбаром c четырьмя динамиками, получившим поддержку Dolby Atmos®. Продуманный выступ камеры облегчает открытие 14-дюймовой отполированной алюминиевой крышки YOGA *C940*, доступной в цвете Iron Grey или Mica.
Новый *Lenovo YOGA C940* (15-дюймов) — ноутбук форм-фактора 2-в-1, обладает узнаваемым дизайном, специальным выступом веб-камеры для лучшего открытия крышки, цифровым пером, которое вставляется в специальный разъем для зарядки, затвором TrueBlock Privacy, поддержкой аутентификации с помощью Windows Hello или сканера отпечатков пальцев для сохранности важных конфиденциальных данных. Ноутбук производительный, поддерживает самый современный беспроводной стандарт Wi-Fi 66, обладает последними «фишками» голосового помощника Alexa3. Кроме того, ноутбук позволяет быстро редактировать фото и видео благодаря процессорам Intel Core i9 (в максимальной конфигурации), оснащению экранами 4K VESA400 HDR или Full HD HDR, яркость которых составляет 500 нит.
Устройство оснащено инновационным вращающимся саундбаром с четырьмя колонками и поддержкой технологии Dolby Atmos, который выводит звук в ноутбуках на новый уровень. В сочетании с дисплеем с технологией Dolby Vision, а также удобной клавиатурой с подсветкой и выделенным цифровым блоком клавиш, *YOGA C940* предоставляет невероятный пользовательский опыт и способен работать до 12 часов5 в режиме развлечений (в конфигурации с Full HD дисплеем).
Оснащенный полным набором интеллектуальных решений благодаря Lenovo Smart Assist, поддержке Project Athena1, голосового помощника Alexa, 14-дюймовый Lenovo* YOGA* *S740* разработан для того, чтобы помочь людям сэкономить время в повседневной рутине. *YOGA* *S740* (14 дюймов) тоже полностью выполнен из алюминия, работает на базе процессоров Intel Core 10-го поколения, оснащается клавиатурой со встроенной подсветкой, ИК-камерой и сканером отпечатков пальцев для входа в систему, а также поддержкой TOF-сенсора. *YOGA* *S740* невероятно лёгкий и тонкий: он весит всего 1,4 кг при максимальной толщине всего 18,1 мм для версии 14”. Модель опционально поставляется с 4К VESA400® HDR экраном с поддержкой технологии Dolby Vision9 и обладает динамиками, которые великолепно воспроизводят звук благодаря Dolby Atmos. Покупатель может выбрать видеокарту NVIDIA® GeForce®. Ноутбук поддерживает режим Eye Care1, снижающий нагрузку на глаза за счёт уменьшения излучения синего цвета. Устройство подойдет всем членам семьи, в том числе, самым младшим, для которых можно установить ограничение по времени работы за компьютером.
В *YOGA* *S740* все продумано до мелочей: ИК-камера автоматически распознает, когда владельца нет рядом с ноутбуком, и автоматически блокирует экран. А если проигрывается видео, и ноутбук «видит», что пользователь не находится рядом, компьютер ставит видео на паузу и автоматически начинает его воспроизведение, когда владелец возвращается.
Пользователю доступна активация Q-Control для включения интеллектуального режима работы кулеров и потребления батареи в зависимости от выполняемой задачи. 14-дюймовый *YOGA* *S740* работает до 14 часов5 от одного заряда аккумулятора и поддерживает технологию быстрой зарядки Rapid Charge (только для конфигурации с экраном Full HD). Пользователи могут повысить разрешение видео до Full HD (1920х1080 пикселей) в Windows Media Player и говорить с голосовым помощником Alexa из любой части комнаты3, даже тогда, когда ноутбук закрыт, и получать дополнительные уведомления, когда крышка ноутбука открыта.
*Lenovo YOGA* *S740* (15-дюймов) поставляется с мобильными процессорами Intel 9-го поколения Core i9 (в максимальной конфигурации) и мощным графическим решением NVIDIA GeForce GTX1650, которые делают полностью металлический ультратонкий ноутбук невероятно многозадачным девайсом. В комбинации с отличным 15-дюймовым Full HD (1920х1080 пикселей) дисплеем с технологией HDR и яркостью 500 нит и продуманными до мелочей решениями, такими как затвор TrueBlock Privacy, этот ноутбук с впечатляющим временем работы от аккумулятора станет незаменимым помощником. Слушать музыку, смотреть видео и наслаждаться кристально чистым звуком можно теперь с поддержкой технологии Dolby Atmos вместе со Smart Amp, разработанным для усиления качества голосовых и аудиоэффектов в тонком корпусе.
Полностью металлический *Lenovo YOGA* *C740* доступен в конфигурации 14 и 15 дюймов в двух цветах: Mica или Iron Grey. Легко переходите от ноутбука к планшету, это устройство форм-фактора 2-в-1 оснащено такими решениями, как затвор камеры TrueBlock Privacy и сканер отпечатков пальцев.
Для повседневного использования и экономии времени пользователя ноутбук поддерживает технологию быстрой зарядки Rapid Charge7 на обеих моделях. 14-дюймовый лэптоп работает до 13 часов5 на одном заряде батареи, 15-дюймовый — до 15 часов4. 15-дюймовая модель опционально поставляется с Full HD (1920х1080 пикселей) сенсорным дисплеем VESA400 и технологией HDR с высокой яркостью (500 нит) и поддержкой технологии Dolby Vision8 с матрицей IPS. Все эти факторы дают возможность получить незабываемый пользовательский опыт и насладиться мультимединым устройством, которое легко можно взять с собой.
13-дюймовый *Lenovo YOGA* *C640* сочетает невероятную производительность процессора Intel Core i7 10-го поколения и портативность благодаря форм-фактору 2-в-1. Вне зависимости от того, находится ли пользователь в пути или в офисе, ноутбук легко трансформируется из рабочего устройства в игровое благодаря гибкому дизайну с раскрытием на 360 градусов. Этот новый ноутбук-трансформер опционально оснащен невероятно быстрым 4G LTE модулем (и поддержкой Wi-Fi 66), поэтому владельцы смогут оставаться онлайн везде. Компьютер предлагает до 20 часов6 работы на одном заряде батареи благодаря оптимизации процессора. Пользователь сможет воспользоваться персональным голосовым ассистентом Cortana3 и получить фантастические возможности, такие как широкоугольный Full HD (1920х1080 пикселей) дисплей и поддержка наушников, оптимизированных с технологией Dolby Atmos.
Операционная система Windows 10 Home установлена на устройствах с LTE и Wi-Fi модулями, опционально поставляется цифровое перо Lenovo для рисования и работы с графикой.

----------

